# Vista: Wie/Wo Echtheit bestätigen?



## boss3D (14. August 2008)

*Vista: Wie/Wo Echtheit bestätigen?*

Hi!

Seit ich gestern meinen Boardwechsel gemacht habe _(beide Vistainstallationen wurden dabei einwandfei übernommen)_ erhalte ich bei meiner neueren Vistainstallation ständig diesen Schriftzug auf dem Desktop:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleich beim ersten Start nach dem Boardwechsel musste ich Vista per Produktkey aktivieren, was ja auch geklappt hat, *aber, wie/wo kann ich jetzt noch die Echtheit bestätigen?*

Danke für baldige Antworten!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## SpaM_BoT (14. August 2008)

*AW: Vista: Wie/Wo Echtheit betsätigen?*

Mach mal ein rechtsklick auf Computer, dann ein klick auf Eigenschaften. 
Dann steht dort bei Windows Aktivierung mit blauer Schrift "Product Key ändern", dort klickst du mal drauf und gibst erneut dein Product Key ein.


----------



## boss3D (14. August 2008)

*AW: Vista: Wie/Wo Echtheit betsätigen?*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Mach mal ein rechtsklick auf Computer, dann ein klick auf Eigenschaften.
> Dann steht dort bei Windows Aktivierung mit blauer Schrift "Product Key ändern", dort klickst du mal drauf und gibst erneut dein Product Key ein.



^^ Das hat nichts gebracht, aber ich habe jetzt unter "System" auf das Windows Logo geklickt und bin zu einer Microsoft-Website gekommen. Dort wurde ich automatisch zu einem kleinen Test weitergeleitet. Diesen habe ich durchlaufen lassen und danach war der Schriftzug weg. Deshalb gehe ich davon aus, dass die Echtheit von Vista bestätigt wurde.

Aber ich habe noch ein weiteres Problem zu lösen:
Seit ich nach dem Boardwechsel das erste Mal Vista gestartet habe, erhalte ich diese dämliche Fehlermeldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da alles einwandfrei funktioniert, könnte ich die Fehlermeldung ja ignorieren, aber es nervt mich trotzdem, wenn sie bei jedem Windows-Start kommt. *Also, wie bekomme ich sie weg?*

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Philster91 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Vista: Wie/Wo Echtheit betsätigen?*

Guck mal hier:
aaCenter.exe Windows Prozess - Was ist das?

Nimm doch die aacenter.exe einfach aus dem Autostart. Vielleicht funzts.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (14. August 2008)

*AW: Vista: Wie/Wo Echtheit bestätigen?*

Nach meinem Boardwechsel musste ich den automatischen Telefondienst verwenden, um Vista neu zu aktivieren.


----------



## kmf (14. August 2008)

*AW: Vista: Wie/Wo Echtheit bestätigen?*



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Nach meinem Boardwechsel musste ich den automatischen Telefondienst verwenden, um Vista neu zu aktivieren.


Bei mir nachdem ich 2GiB Ram dazu steckte und die Grafikkarte wechselte.


----------



## boss3D (14. August 2008)

*AW: Vista: Wie/Wo Echtheit bestätigen?*



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Nach meinem Boardwechsel musste ich den automatischen Telefondienst verwenden, um Vista neu zu aktivieren.



Das hätte ich auch machen können, aber ich habe mich für die einfache Variante mit dem Test entschieden ...  



phil.cf schrieb:


> Nimm doch die aacenter.exe einfach aus dem Autostart. Vielleicht funzts.



Irgendwie finde ich das nur im Taskmanager. Wo genau sollte ich da suchen?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Micha-Stylez (14. August 2008)

*AW: Vista: Wie/Wo Echtheit bestätigen?*

Auf "Ausführen" dort  "msconfig" eingeben und dort im Autostart Menu Deaktivieren !


----------



## boss3D (14. August 2008)

*AW: Vista: Wie/Wo Echtheit bestätigen?*



Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Auf "Ausführen" dort  "msconfig" eingeben und dort im Autostart Menu Deaktivieren !



Ja schon klar. Wo der Autostart ist, weiß ich schon, ich meinte, dass ich das aaCenter dort nirgends finde ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Kann mir bitte jemand veraten, wo sich das aaCenter versteckt?* 
Oder weiß jemand eine andere Möglichkeit, außer dem Autostart, diese Fehlermeldung los zu werden?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Micha-Stylez (14. August 2008)

*AW: Vista: Wie/Wo Echtheit bestätigen?*

War ja net böse gemeint  Hät ja sein können ^^

Merkwürdig ist , das es nicht mit aufgeüfhrt wird !



Mfg Micha


----------



## boss3D (14. August 2008)

*AW: Vista: Wie/Wo Echtheit bestätigen?*



Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> War ja net böse gemeint  Hät ja sein können


_Ich habe mich ja auch nicht wirklich beschwert ..._ 

Wie werde ich diese sch***verdammte Fehlermeldung endlich los?  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## HeX (14. August 2008)

*AW: Vista: Wie/Wo Echtheit bestätigen?*

nimm mal hijackthis und schaue obs da im aufgeführt wird... da kannst du es dann auch löschen.


----------



## boss3D (14. August 2008)

*AW: Vista: Wie/Wo Echtheit bestätigen?*



HeX schrieb:


> nimm mal hijackthis und schaue obs da im aufgeführt wird... da kannst du es dann auch löschen.



Hat nichts gefunden, trotzdem danke für den Tipp ...

Gibt es sonst noch Ideen?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## jetztaber (15. August 2008)

*AW: Vista: Wie/Wo Echtheit bestätigen?*

Lies mal hier: Wer kennt das Prog: aaCenter.exe ? - Winhelpline Forum

Scheint ein Rest vom Asus-Board zu sein und wird als Dienst ausgeführt.


----------



## Adrenalize (15. August 2008)

*AW: Vista: Wie/Wo Echtheit bestätigen?*

Eventuell auch mal manuell die Registry durchsuchen nach der EXE. Irgendwo muss der Aufruf ja stehen, der versucht, das ding beim Start zu laden...


----------



## boss3D (15. August 2008)

*AW: Vista: Wie/Wo Echtheit bestätigen?*



jetztaber schrieb:


> Lies mal hier: Wer kennt das Prog: aaCenter.exe ? - Winhelpline Forum
> 
> Scheint ein Rest vom Asus-Board zu sein und wird als Dienst ausgeführt.



Ich habe das Teil jetzt mal im Aufgabenplaner abgeschaltet. Mal schauen, ob es beim nächsten Windowsstart wieder auftaucht ...



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Eventuell auch mal manuell die Registry durchsuchen nach der EXE. Irgendwo muss der Aufruf ja stehen, der versucht, das ding beim Start zu laden...



In der Registry hat das* A*sus *A*CPI *Center* genausowenig einen Eintrag, wie im Autostart ...

*[Edit]*
Die Fehlermeldung kommt jedes mal wieder, auch, wenn ich das Teil im Aufgabenplaner schließe.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## boss3D (16. August 2008)

*AW: Vista: Wie/Wo Echtheit bestätigen?*

So, ich konnte das Problem jezt ganz einfach lösen:

Start > Computer > (F: ) > Programme (x86) > Asus

^^ Diesen Ordner "Asus" habe ich einfach gelöscht und seitdem kommt die Fehlermeldung nicht mehr.  

_PS falls noch jemand das Problem hat: Bei den meisten Leuten müsste man "(C: )" auswählen, aber bei mir ist das Haupt-OS auf "(F: )"._

MfG, boss3D


----------

